# Thoughts, ideas for the next Rendezvous - WAR II



## Al33 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like bigger and better, even when it is a tall task topping what we just had. I know I already have a few ideas for next years grand event and would like to hear yours. Surely I am not the only one already in the planning stages.

I plan on being part of the camping next year because some of the best times are around the campfire at night. I would love to have a few musicians there 'cause I love listening to guitars, fiddles, or whatever. Heck, I would be willing to make a spectacle of myself with a little footwork in the pinestraw iffen the music was playin' and if that would encourage the musicians to attend. Now on the other hand, if that would discourage anyone I would keep my seat on the log.

I also want to have a little trad archery competition for the boys and girls with prizes for the shooters. I envision it as a no experience necessary type of competition with some goofy shots requiring nothing but luck, some easy shots, and a few challenging shots. There will be no scoring per see, just whomever comes closest or hits the most kind of thing.

I would also like to see the flintlock shooters have a match of some sorts and maybe some tomahawk throwin', for the kids especially.

How about a few competitive awards for the dutch oven chefs?

I wouldn't mind listening too some hog callin' either and I can already see turtlebug and southwoodshunter trying to outdo each other.

I like seeing the kids compete more than anything so we might have a little fishin' tourney for them or maybe even a toad sack race.

Golly, there are so many things we could do and so little time to do them but if we start planning now we can get-r-done and it would give folks plenty of time to make something to give away as prizes.

What say ye folks?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I will serve as committeeman for the archery events organizing it and be responsible for the targets and awards, who will volunteer for any others we decide to do?

Entertainment (music) committee- Someone to encourage musicians to play for food. rangerdave

Outdoor Cook Off (dutch ovens, grills, or whatever) - Dutchman

Kids fishing - Sultan of Slime and schleylures

Horseshoes & Games?

Archery - Al33 and bam_bam

Tradin' Blanket?

Flintlock Shoot and Tomahawk Throwin - Nicodemus and Klem

Program committeeman for organizing and scheduling event times, also will select and appoint a panel of judges for the cook off - NOTNKSNEMOR

Door Prize Chairperson? Perhaps someone who has the clout to get some donations.

I'll go ahead and draft DRB1313 as our official photographer. FERAL ONE has also volunteered with his camera.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea... 
well except for the part about me & TBug doing the hog calling...


Count me in..


----------



## pbradley (Mar 7, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Sounds like a great idea...
> well except for the part about me & TBug doing the hog calling...
> 
> 
> Count me in..



too late - you've been drafted.


I'll be there.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 7, 2008)

Im in.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I'm all for every idea Al has thrown out there.  I personally would like to see more peeps camping and I won't go if I can't camp next time. 

I know with primitive camping, short-sheeting beds isn't much of an option, but I was always the one putting toads in pillow cases and shaving cream in shoes at summer camp so I can't miss the opportunity for some goofballing next time! 

I personally will volunteer to bring some semi-ready-made crafts for the kids for the next one.  Something like the small leather pouch kits with easy beading or something like that.

I can also bring quite a few kid-friendly rod and reels/bream busters and such for the kids as well.  

I would love to see more attendance, more members, bigger crowd, more tents and like Al, some MUSIC!! 

I had probably one of the best times of my life this past weekend, and I can only see this thing getting bigger and better so let's make it happen folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2008)

I plan on settin` my tipi up at the next one and campin` too. That`s too much fun to try to do in one day. Good ideas too Al.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

I gotta wash my cat that day....


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 7, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I gotta wash my cat that day....



wash it or spank it .....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> wash it or spank it .....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

We may be able to do the Que n Stew on site. 

I'll have to think on that one.....


----------



## pbradley (Mar 7, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> We may be able to do the Que n Stew on site.
> 
> I'll have to think on that one.....



I'll help...eat the stew and que, that is.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 7, 2008)

how about an open fire/coals pit cook off.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

pbradley said:


> I'll help...eat the stew and que, that is.



Waterboy..



recurve36 said:


> how about an open fire/coals pit cook off.



Ok!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Mar 7, 2008)

Al, great ideas im already looking forward to next year, Chuck


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 7, 2008)

all those things sound quite fun. i will be camping out for shure next time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2008)

recurve36 said:


> how about an open fire/coals pit cook off.



Since it will be a tough, thankless job, I hereby volunteer to be the judge for this event.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't make it. But I will be at the next one and just my two cents how about a gathering for each season four a year? Spring summer fall and winter! Once a year would be a long time to wait and this might give some different people time to get together if you missed a event it wouldn't be a whole year till the next one


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

Murphy said:


> I didn't make it. But I will be at the next one and just my two cents how about a gathering for each season four a year? Spring summer fall and winter! Once a year would be a long time to wait and this might give some different people time to get together if you missed a event it wouldn't be a whole year till the next one



I would definetly agree with this!!!


----------



## Murphy (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a eleven year old daughter that would love to get out in the country where I can turn her loose with people I trust and let her run around like I got too at her age. Although a fishing pond would sit her down real quick


----------



## Al33 (Mar 7, 2008)

I will serve as committeeman for the archery events organizing it and be responsible for the targets and awards, who will volunteer for any others we decide to do?

Entertainment (music) committee? Someone to encourage musicians to play for food.

Outdoor Cook Off (dutch ovens, grills,  or whatever) - Dutchman

Kids fishing?

Horseshoes & Games?

Archery - Al33 and bam_bam

Tradin' Blanket?

Flintlock Shoot and Tomahawk Throwin - Nicodemus and Klem

Program committeeman for organizing and scheduling event times - NOTNKSNEMOR

Door Prize Chairperson? Perhaps someone who has the clout to get some donations.

I'll go ahead and draft DRB1313 as our official photographer.

Others yet to be mentioned???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2008)

I`ll take care of the blackpowder shootin`, and tomahawk events. Klem will want to help out with the tomahawks too.


----------



## CAL (Mar 7, 2008)

Man,I'm still kicking myself for forgettin about last weekend.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 7, 2008)

Four gatherings a year sounds pretty good to me. What do ya'll think?
Ken


----------



## ellaville hunter (Mar 7, 2008)

i am in hate i missed the last one


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> Four gatherings a year sounds pretty good to me. What do ya'll think?
> Ken



Again, I say yes!!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 7, 2008)

IMHO I think we should keep to an annual event. More than once a year will detract from the significance and attendance of it. Folks will think if they  cannot make the one in the Spring they will just make the next one. I for one have no desire to do it more than once a year. I say let's keep it like a  family reunion.

BTW, when would those of you who support four events a year do them? Subtract the months for deer hunting and turkey seasons then see what you have left to schedule with. If I had property I hunted I wouldn't want it invaded with folks four times a year.

Let's just be thankful we have a host for once a year.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 7, 2008)

What about a once a year shindig and maybe we can have a few campouts during the year at some of GA's state parks no prob with hunting there and all the  shooting and big cookoffs could be done at the march war party? I'm just putting that out there


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 8, 2008)

Al,
Pencil me in for events scheduling.

Do we need clean up committee to make sure we leave the place better than we found it?

How about if somebody knows a hunter safety instructor or DNR ranger that would be willing to come out and talk to the kids?

Just some ideas......

Rick


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2008)

I will help in any way in which I may be needed. I like the ideas presented thus far. I do agree with Al that an event of the magnitude we've talking about (HUGE) is a once a year deal, tops. Too much work to do otherwise. But, there are plenty of opportunities for another meet and greet all through the year. I make as many of them as possible, myself!

We need to settle on the time of year to have this thing. I know that deer season is out, as is turkey season. Early spring/late winter can be fickle as far as weather goes, but that's usually when we have these things. Any ideas on that?


----------



## kentuckychuck (Mar 8, 2008)

I think the date is pretty good around the first week of March.  If you do get togethers late summer before bow hunting season comes in it will be very hot!   Of course during hunting season you will get very low attendance.  But I think we should have some type of get together before Dove season comes in to kick off the upcoming hunting season.  Just my thoughts, Chuck


----------



## Red Man (Mar 8, 2008)

Count me in, I'm with Dutch on this one. Once a year for an event this big is enough. I will do what ever is needed. Just let me know.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I will help in any way in which I may be needed. I likwe the ideas presented thus far. I do agree with Al that an event of the magnitude we've talking about (HUGE) is a once a year deal, tops. Too much work to do otherwise. But, there are plenty of opportunities for another meet and greet all through the year. I make as many of them as possible, myself!
> 
> We need to settle on the time of year to have this thing. I know that deer season is out, as is turkey season. Early spring/late winter can be fickle as far as weather goes, but that's usually when we have these things. Any ideas on that?



If you don't mind Dutch how about handling the dutch oven cook off. We can have the events coordinator select a panel of judges for that and anything else we need judges for.

Regarding the time of year for it I just think a march date is so very iffy weather wise. Heck, it's snowing right now here in Marietta and we had tornadic activity yesterday, heavy thunderstorms and high winds this past week. The weekend after turkey season (in May) would offer us  more stable weather patterns and shouldn't be too hot. Also, the bream will like be on beds meaning better fishing for the kids.
Like I said before, I plan on being there no matter when it is held, I would just hate to see the weather knock down the attendance or make camping a mess. Sure would be hard trying to pull off the events if it was raining because there are no shelters to take refuge in.

I would like to add that if anyone wants to do more camping events then by all means organize one. That is what this forum is for. If you want to plan one for the mountains, middle Georgia, or even in Florida then post it up here in this forum and see what kind of interests you get. I have never regretted attending any Woody's event and more often than not it is location that accomodates many that want to attend a gathering than anything else and dates do not always work out for many who want to do something like this.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2008)

Al33 said:


> If you don't mind Dutch how about handling the dutch oven cook off.



I don't mind at all. Book it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 8, 2008)

*I'm in also*

I like the first weekend in March, but like it was said about the chance of bad weather, maybe we could agree on the following weekend being the rain date for the event


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have edited the original post in this thread to reflect what we have so far. Thanks for stepping up to the plate and keep the ideas coming. If we get too many we can always eliminate some to be sure we have enough time for the ones we want to do the most.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 8, 2008)

I will judge the cookoff seeing yhe taster i am just bring a spread to lay on after.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 8, 2008)

I can do something also with the fishing


----------



## schleylures (Mar 8, 2008)

Dutchman You make a lot of sense with them fingers on them keys. Do you make that much when you talk? If so I might write you in on a ballot for president for something or another . Ya,ll keep up the good work and god bless I have to go clean up the kitchen for a catfish and oyoster supper. Anyone seen my B.B.Q


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 8, 2008)

For what it's worth...........

Having been associated with several Woody's picnics/gatherings over the years, here are some lessons learned:

1) Gatherings DURING deer or turkey seasons just don't work.  Attendance will be very low.
2) Gatherings in late spring (May-June) also have low attendance due to graduations/proms and early vacations.
3) Gatherings during mid- and late-summer are iffy, because there's baseball and work week-ends at the club.

The absolute best time for having a get-together is the time that you had this last one.......just before turkey season.  The weather is unpredictable at any time of the year, except the summer.  It's gonna be hot and humid, with a chance of thunderstorms every day.

I'd love to be able to make a committment to help out with next year's event, but I don't know when I'll be working next week, much less next year.  Heck, at this point, I'm not even sure WHERE I'll be working next week........

The Snakeman


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Anyone seen my B.B.Q



I just had some of it for lunch.


----------



## Red Man (Mar 8, 2008)

What about location, Are we looking at the same location or finding some where else.  My main reason for asking in the campers. For those who might have a camper of Rv. It would be almost imposible to get back into that area with a large vehicle. The easier it is to get to the place the better turn out we will have.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 8, 2008)

Red Man said:


> What about location, Are we looking at the same location or finding some where else.  My main reason for asking in the campers. For those who might have a camper of Rv. It would be almost imposible to get back into that area with a large vehicle. The easier it is to get to the place the better turn out we will have.



Good thinkin' Billy,
Mike's probably reading all this and thinkin' "OH NO"  what have I started".
Might ought to look at a WMA/National Forest as an alternative or something.

Rick


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Dutchman You make a lot of sense with them fingers on them keys. Do you make that much when you talk? If so I might write you in on a ballot for president for something or another . Ya,ll keep up the good work and god bless I have to go clean up the kitchen for a catfish and oyoster supper. Anyone seen my B.B.Q



Who typed this for you? 

I like the May idea, but our N. Ga. friends may say "It's too hot " 

I'll help with anything needed.


----------



## MariettaDawg (Mar 12, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> I like the first weekend in March, but like it was said about the chance of bad weather, maybe we could agree on the following weekend being the rain date for the event



If I can jump in here, that first weekend is great, but the second is likely to be the spring race in Hampton. That would be a deal breaker for me. 

Just my .02

I'll go back to lurking now. 
<img src="http://vmedia.rivals.com/images/smilies/lurk.gif" alt="lurk" border="0">


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 13, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> For what it's worth...........
> 
> Having been associated with several Woody's picnics/gatherings over the years, here are some lessons learned:
> 
> ...



What Ken said   You don't want to be camping when the weather gets any warmer than it already was, too many mosquito's, turkey season, proms, graduations....  Campfire's just aren't the same unless you have cold/cooler weather....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> What Ken said   You don't want to be camping when the weather gets any warmer than it already was, too many mosquito's, turkey season, proms, graduations....  Campfire's just aren't the same unless you have cold/cooler weather....



Let's have it in February, then!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll volunteer for the entertainment - I promise I can get some pickers and grinners to come,especially if you have some good "bait"- meaning FOOD!
Have you decided where this event will be yet? I missed this one,but I'd sure like to go to the next one,if I possibly can.My only problem is that March is our worst month for wildfires,and if I'm on first call that weekend I'll have to get somebody to cover for me.I'll start planning now for that.
I also know of several landowners that might be willing to host this event- Jeff Foxworthy,for one.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 15, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> I'll volunteer for the entertainment - I promise I can get some pickers and grinners to come,especially if you have some good "bait"- meaning FOOD!
> Have you decided where this event will be yet? I missed this one,but I'd sure like to go to the next one,if I possibly can.My only problem is that March is our worst month for wildfires,and if I'm on first call that weekend I'll have to get somebody to cover for me.I'll start planning now for that.
> I also know of several landowners that might be willing to host this event- Jeff Foxworthy,for one.



You provide entertainment and I assure you there will be lots of people willing to provide good "bait"... Jeff Foxworthy sounds like a great idea to me   I'm sure the date could be adjusted to mid Feb. if needed, just makes those campfires a little more comforting


----------



## Paddle (Mar 23, 2008)

March 1st could be nice like last time or 40 deg's.

 Who's going to bring enough firewood to keep 50+ people warm?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2008)

As soon as it's decided where it'll be,maybe we can start piling up firewood there.If enough folks drop off a pickup full,we'll have plenty,and if it's on a large tract of private land,they'll have some dead trees that can be cut up.

One lesson I learned from the SEEDS squirrel hunt: It's NEVER too early to start planning!


----------



## schleylures (Mar 23, 2008)

Muddy said hewould cut all the wood needed.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 23, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Muddy said hewould cut all the wood needed.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 23, 2008)

There is tons of wood we can just ride around and pick it up.I will supervise...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah,if we start now,that should ensure warm weather for the first of March next year!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 23, 2008)

i know this will scare most, but i will be able to drive by this time next year so if i have the gas money i should be there.....I know be scared


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 23, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> i know this will scare most, but i will be able to drive by this time next year so if i have the gas money i should be there.....I know be scared



Doesn't scare me of you being there. Scares me for the folks you'll be drivin around to get there..


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 23, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Doesn't scare me of you being there. Scares me for the folks you'll be drivin around to get there..



i'll park really close to you then 

should have seen how "close" my friend like to park to things


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2008)

If we have it anywhere near west-central Ga. , I'll bring a hillbilly band! [Bluegrass,that is ]


----------



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2008)

Paddle said:


> March 1st could be nice like last time or 40 deg's.
> 
> Who's going to bring enough firewood to keep 50+ people warm?



I will keep myself warm. I'll take full responsibility for that. If everyone else follows that suit, we won't have a thing to worry about. 'Specially if there's plenty of rocks we can throw. You can work up a sweat throwin' rocks.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bump*

Just a reminder bump so we can keep this in mind. Mike has volunteered his place again if we want to use it. If we want to use a State Park facility instead we may need to reserve a pavilion, maybe a really big one.

Please read the first post in this thread for the list of committees and possible others.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

Al  I have fished once or twice .So I will handle the kids fishing.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 11, 2008)

man i am saving vacation just for this. with me and drb there with cameras, no one is safe !!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

6 months to go and I'm already looking forward to it...


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

How does everyone feel about where to have this thing? I really liked Mike's place but I suspect if we held it in a State Park with camper and camping facilities more folks would be able to make it a weekend event. Of course, I think it would be well to find a park in middle Georgia to geographically accommodate more folks too.

Thanks Sultan, I put your name in the first post for the kids fishing program.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 11, 2008)

What about the shooting and Archery, will state parks allow that?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

I liked where we held it this year, and as long as we're welcome, I'd vote to keep it there.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 11, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> 6 months to go and I'm already looking forward to it...



Better get to cookin boy!  

As long as Muddy's Brunswick Stew will be there, so will I!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> What about the shooting and Archery, will state parks allow that?



Good point and I would venture to say they would not allow the smoke polers to shoot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Better get to cookin boy!
> 
> As long as Muddy's Brunswick Stew will be there, so will I!



You can count on it!


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 11, 2008)

OK guys , I see it posted here and there was a lot of talk last year about this camp out so LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike talked to us at the blast and he said we are all more than welcome again after deer season.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Good point and I would venture to say they would not allow the smoke polers to shoot.



Well, it wouldn't be a WAR without the traditional muzzleloaders and traditional archery competitions. 

We need to be sure that the place we settle on will allow these events and is suitable for some onsite camping. Not that everyone would want to camp, but for those who do, the option ought to be there. Tent camps are easy. Camps with wheels are a little more tricky to accomodate.


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, it wouldn't be a WAR without the traditional muzzleloaders and traditional archery competitions.
> 
> We need to be sure that the place we settle on will allow these events and is suitable for some onsite camping. Not that everyone would want to camp, but for those who do, the option ought to be there. Tent camps are easy. Camps with wheels are a little more tricky to accomodate.



Make sure you bring your bow Dutch, and I'll put on a clinic for these fellas...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Make sure you bring your bow Dutch, and I'll put on a clinic for these fellas...



Ah, shoot, Buck, this thing's six months off. You'll have plenty of time to cook up a pot full of excuses why you and W. can't make it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Ah, shoot, Buck, this thing's six months off. You'll have plenty of time to cook up a pot full of excuses why you and W. can't make it.



I don't know Gene. He showed up for the camping and even showed up Saturday. He may be hooked.


----------



## Toffy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of yall showing up and demonstrating at the Blast. I didn't get around as much as I would have liked, but there was always a crowd that the booth.


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Ah, shoot, Buck, this thing's six months off. You'll have plenty of time to cook up a pot full of excuses why you and W. can't make it.



Hey now, I believe you were the one with excuses this past weekend...   

Never know, "W" just might make an appearance...


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> I don't know Gene. He showed up for the camping and even showed up Saturday. He may be hooked.



Thanks Muddy...   

Personally, I think he's just worried about me showing him up with his long bow again....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Hey now, I believe you were the one with excuses this past weekend...
> 
> Never know, "W" just might make an appearance...



I'll tell you what. I'd have swapped with you anytime these last 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I'll tell you what. I'd have swapped with you anytime these last 5-6 weeks.



I hear ya man...  I've been there the past two years myself...  It's tough on everyone...  Keep us posted...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I hear ya man...  I've been there the past two years myself...  It's tough on everyone...  Keep us posted...



I know you have. And it never seems to get any better sometimes, does it?


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

Getting this thread back on track, I have some thoughts regarding the cooking competition(s).

I'm thinking that we obviously need a dutch oven classification that would require a main dish, containing meat.

I'm thinking we need a dutch oven dessert classification.

I'm thinking we would like to have a classification for open campfire cooking using wood or charcoal for the heat source.

I'm thinking we need a grilling classification using either gas or charcoal as the heat source.

Any comments?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 11, 2008)

Holy molie, sounds good to me


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Getting this thread back on track, I have some thoughts regarding the cooking competition(s).
> 
> I'm thinking that we obviously need a dutch oven classification that would require a main dish, containing meat.
> 
> ...



You're gonna make me go buy that new grill I was tellin you about... Or maybe that was Nic and Ken.. Either way...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Getting this thread back on track, I have some thoughts regarding the cooking competition(s).
> 
> I'm thinking that we obviously need a dutch oven classification that would require a main dish, containing meat.
> 
> ...



im thinkin' i just better have off this year !!! i hated missin' all the fun. especially after meetin' some of yall at the frontier festival. i got a new to me smokepole that wants to meet yall too !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Getting this thread back on track, I have some thoughts regarding the cooking competition(s).
> 
> I'm thinking that we obviously need a dutch oven classification that would require a main dish, containing meat.
> 
> ...



Well, since no one has volunteered as a judge, I guess I'll dig down to the goodness at the very bottom of my cold, black heart and take the job.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 11, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> im thinkin' i just better have off this year !!! i hated missin' all the fun. especially after meetin' some of yall at the frontier festival. i got a new to me smokepole that wants to meet yall too !!!




I'm thinking that's a good idea there Mister! 

I was in Phenix City this weekend and had it not been for prior obligations and time, I would've hog-tied you and shot blunts at you until you agreed to be there next year!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 11, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I'm thinking that's a good idea there Mister!
> 
> I was in Phenix City this weekend and had it not been for prior obligations and time, I would've hog-tied you and shot blunts at you until you agreed to be there next year!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well, since no one has volunteered as a judge, I guess I'll dig down to the goodness at the very bottom of my cold, black heart and take the job.



What ever do you mean? I've had people running all over volunteering to be judges.

Not to worry. All judges will be experienced, unbiased professionals. I have some thoughts on that as well. Just not ready for public consumption, that's all.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Any comments?



I don't think gas grills would be appropriate for this particular event.


----------



## JR (Aug 11, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Not to worry. All judges will be experienced, unbiased professionals. I have some thoughts on that as well. Just not ready for public consumption, that's all.



Dutch, for the 4th time, YES, I'll judge the desserts!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Dutch, for the 4th time, YES, I'll judge the desserts!



And we all know what you like on your pie, too.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike's place was awesome and if he's willing to have us, I don't think you'll find a better place.
I will certainly be camping this year and I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Dutch, for the 4th time, YES, I'll judge the desserts!



Move over Big Daddy. We all know I am the resident sweet stuff connie-sewer


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 11, 2008)

So is this gonna be an open event for any and all??? If, so, Where and when. ( i guess i have missed it in all the posts )


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> I don't think gas grills would be appropriate for this particular event.



I personally don't have a problem with that logic.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> So is this gonna be an open event for any and all??? If, so, Where and when. ( i guess i have missed it in all the posts )



Still working on both questions. Nothing definite yet. Just stay tuned. We'll know something after deer season.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> So is this gonna be an open event for any and all??? If, so, Where and when. ( i guess i have missed it in all the posts )



Yes there is an open invite.As for when and where we havent made it that far.

follow this thread we should get there sooner or later.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll be a watchin"


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

I loved Mike's place and would do it again there in a heartbeat, but I was just thinking that a place with showers, toilets, and RV hook ups would make it more convenient for many, especially those with families and especially the ladies. I certainly liked the privacy of Mike's place and we wouldn't have to be concerned with disturbing others or others disturbing us.

Like bam bam noted, we may have a hard time trying to find a place with the facilities mentioned that will allow some of the events planned, especially the smoke pole shootin'. I don't think the archery part would be hard to manage even in a State Park if there was a place in the park that would accommodate it.

Anyone in the Port-a-Pottie business care to join us?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm now thinkin' we need a latrine committee if we are going to do it at Mike's again. A couple of real smart and industrious guys could come up with something I am sure.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 11, 2008)

we will supply all the fresh wild pork


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

Whatever we decide about a cook off, we need to make sure that we have enough participants as to not cost everyone, who will participate, a fortune. No need for 5 people (guessing we could double attendance) to try to feed 100.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> we will supply all the fresh wild pork



Alrighty then...


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> I'm now thinkin' we need a latrine committee if we are going to do it at Mike's again. A couple of real smart and industrious guys could come up with something I am sure.


Hmmm...maybe JAKES can help with that.....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

Well Al & Dutch are right mikes lets us do all the blackpowder and archery we want.But a state park allows us the creature comforts.
Anybody else got any other location suggestions?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Well Al & Dutch are right mikes lets us do all the blackpowder and archery we want.But a state park allows us the creature comforts.
> Anybody else got any other location suggestions?



J, I don't know if you could get "more centralized" than where you are.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

I was  just wondering if somebody had 400 acres with 4 outhouses and get the hooters girls to serve us your stew.Kenny would be smokin in some of those orange shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I was  just wondering if somebody had 400 acres with 4 outhouses and get the hooters girls to serve us your stew.Kenny would be smokin in some of those orange shorts and a tank top.





JT will work on the Hooter chicks..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

I would pay good money to see kenny sporting an owl and some reeboks with the straps.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

We ain't gonna need no Hooters girls, we gots plenty of eye candy with the WOW group. BTW, iffen you think I might be starin' at a pretty lady it's likely I ain't starin' at all, It just takes me twice as long to look as you fellers with two good eyes.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> We ain't gonna need no Hooters girls, we gots plenty of eye candy with the WOW group. BTW, iffen you think I might be starin' at a pretty lady it's likely I ain't starin' at all, It just takes me twice as long to look as you fellers with two good eyes.



Man I knew I should have chose the eyepatch instead of the wheelchair


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Man I knew I should have chose the eyepatch instead of the wheelchair


----------



## LLove (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> We ain't gonna need no Hooters girls, we gots plenty of eye candy with the WOW group. BTW, iffen you think I might be starin' at a pretty lady it's likely I ain't starin' at all, It just takes me twice as long to look as you fellers with two good eyes.





Sultan of Slime said:


> Man I knew I should have chose the eyepatch instead of the wheelchair



     thats CLASSIC!! 

and now if you'll all put your drinks down..
we'll be there. 






hope i dont have to buy anyone a new monitor for this


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

I will put up a poll so folks can vote on a weekend to have this thing. We need to go ahead and decide that no matter where we have it, but I am thinking if we prepare ahead of time we can make Mike's place a little more comfortable for the ladies and kids. In any event, establishing a date pretty quickly will allow for those who want to attend to plan accordingly. For any contemplating getting married or having a honeymoon they will certainly not want to plan it for this weekend.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Whatever we decide about a cook off, we need to make sure that we have enough participants as to not cost everyone, who will participate, a fortune. No need for 5 people (guessing we could double attendance) to try to feed 100.



My brother, no need to worry about that. We have NO INTENTION of using cookoff entries as the sole food supply for the entire crowd. We will handle the food for LUNCH as we did last time and have folks bring something to pool with everyone else. I haven't really thought about the timing of the judging of the entries, but I'd say that mid afternoon might be about right. SAMPLES only could then be dispensed to interested parties after the judging. 

I'd say that all meals other than the lunch would be "on your own" or join forces with a few others, if you're camping, which you and me are.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Work day...*

When you folks get figured out what needs done please post for volunteers for the work detail. I plan on attending this year and willing to help out.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dutchman, our events coordinator (NOTNKSNEMOR) will be your go to man for timing of the events and selecting a panel of judges so be sure to be in touch with him. Same goes for all other committeemen with their respective events.

Ruger#3, thanks!!! I am sure your help will be solicited as this monster gets closer to breaking out of it's shell.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 11, 2008)

*P.s.*

Where do I volunteer for desert judge duty? There's sure to be a shortage on that list.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> We ain't gonna need no Hooters girls, we gots plenty of eye candy with the WOW group. BTW, iffen you think I might be starin' at a pretty lady it's likely I ain't starin' at all, It just takes me twice as long to look as you fellers with two good eyes.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Al33 said:


> I will put up a poll so folks can vote on a weekend to have this thing. We need to go ahead and decide that no matter where we have it, but I am thinking if we prepare ahead of time we can make Mike's place a little more comfortable for the ladies and kids. In any event, establishing a date pretty quickly will allow for those who want to attend to plan accordingly. For any contemplating getting married or having a honeymoon they will certainly not want to plan it for this weekend.



I'll be keeping up with this one, sounds like it would be great!


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 11, 2008)

look at a reasonable date. thats a lot of hogs I got to catch. Also I need plenty of freezer space so if anybody has room close by let me know.
Scott


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 11, 2008)

Heart of Georgia RV Park is North of Mike's Place (15 min. ride+/-) , for all the folks with 5th wheel campers and such. North on US341 west on SR 74 for a couple miles, here is the linc http://www.hikercentral.com/campgrounds/104089.html


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 11, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Man I knew I should have chose the eyepatch instead of the wheelchair



Oh, God!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 11, 2008)

*Actually, It'd be a Great Place for a Wedding*



Al33 said:


> In any event, establishing a date pretty quickly will allow for those who want to attend to plan accordingly. For any contemplating getting married or having a honeymoon they will certainly not want to plan it for this weekend.



Any way to control where people are allowed to pitch their tents?
I don't want to be too close to Kennyjr and HOQ tent while they're honeymooning


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 11, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Any way to control where people are allowed to pitch their tents?
> I don't want to be too close to Kennyjr and HOQ tent while they're honeymooning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Any way to control where people are allowed to pitch their tents?
> I don't want to be too close to Kennyjr and HOQ tent while they're honeymooning


Heyyyyyyyyyy........Shhhhhhhhhh.......


Muddyfoots said:


>


      I'm bringing my doctor friend.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 19, 2008)

i got 2 warnin's for yall .... 1,  you better have a spot way away for our tent cause i snore loud enough to wake the dead .

 2, i just bought ethan his own throwin' hawk and he is aimin' on beatin' nick fair and square !!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 25, 2008)

Al I will help anyway I can, just let me know. I had  a great time last year! BTW I like Mikes Place!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just so no one gets confused, the dates and place have been set and here is the most recent thread about it. We need to let this older thread sink to the bottom and make our comments in the newer one.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=227186


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Just so no one gets confused, the dates and place have been set and here is the most recent thread about it. We need to let this older thread sink to the bottom and make our comments in the newer one.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=227186



So we should bump it to the top then........


----------

